# Radio 1 and 2 are back



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

And if Radio 2 is anything to go by they're more useless than they ever were.

Bringing in people who think that Magqa Bridge is in Dubai......


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

To be fair, only one of the presenters has ever worked in the UAE before. However, I know the PD certainly has. They should have familiarised them all with the country before dumping them on air. But in a country with over 200 nationalities, it's all a bit too 'Brit'. Can't really judge them after one week. It'll take time.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Seems like a very "soft opening" so far!


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

After 30 minutes of a "stimulating" conversation about cracked phone screens and other pome chit chat the first day I listened I now listen to my iPhone and "Shuffle All". I really enjoyed when Radio 2 just shuffled their own play list and didn't have the annoying DJ's.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

XDoodle****** said:


> After 30 minutes of a "stimulating" conversation about cracked phone screens and other pome chit chat the first day I listened I now listen to my iPhone and "Shuffle All". I really enjoyed when Radio 2 just shuffled their own play list and didn't have the annoying DJ's.


Well unfortunately that doesn't attract advertisers, who pay for the license and transmitter fees. Just to keep a transmitter running here costs a couple of hundred thousand dirhams.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> Well unfortunately that doesn't attract advertisers, who pay for the license and transmitter fees. Just to keep a transmitter running here costs a couple of hundred thousand dirhams.


They were advertising on Radio 2 before the DJ's, I can't see how they can increase revenue by adding people who are so annoying we tune out.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

XDoodle****** said:


> They were advertising on Radio 2 before the DJ's, I can't see how they can increase revenue by adding people who are so annoying we tune out.


True. They have a big uphill battle.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Radio 2 were playing the uncensored version of Blurred Lines on my drive in to work this morning, probably not the best of ideas.


----------



## Dave-o (Aug 23, 2015)

Our building management have decided to start pumping the radio into the corridors of the building. 

Complained 3 times that if I want to hear the radio in our apartment, we have a radio, we'll turn it on. I might as well talk to a brick wall.


----------



## Desert Dog (Nov 11, 2012)

I can't stand the radio here.

When Dance FM 97.8 began transmitting it was refreshing... then they brought the presenters in (from the other stations) and now we have to listen to their inane crap in the mornings once again...

Do people seriously think the DJ's here are cool?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I like Harry and Pricey from Dubai 92. Also liked that guy who played 80s to 8 a long time ago, can't remember his name.

So they're not all bad.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

pamela0810 said:


> I like Harry and Pricey from Dubai 92.


Oh no please no - not those two.

One who is obsessed with the most trivial and meaningless gossip to the extent I suffer brain leakage after two minutes of wittering on, and as for the other one, well, you know those people in the UK everyone takes the mickey out of for beards and tweed jackets ... that their aspiration.

If anyone wants an example of where Generatrion X and Y went wrong......

I'd rather listen to an Arabic station as I may not understand a word they say, but it makes more sense than those two.

I still listen to Catboy even though we are in Abu Dhabi now.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

twowheelsgood said:


> Oh no please no - not those two.
> 
> One who is obsessed with the most trivial and meaningless gossip to the extent I suffer brain leakage after two minutes of wittering on, and as for the other one, well, you know those people in the UK everyone takes the mickey out of for beards and tweed jackets ... that their aspiration.
> 
> ...


Nothing wrong with Gen X and Gen Y, grandpa


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Gavtek said:


> Radio 2 were playing the uncensored version of Blurred Lines on my drive in to work this morning, probably not the best of ideas.


And again today, around midday or so.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Wow you guys are harsh. Just imagine if someone waltzed into your office and told you, you were sh*t. They're only human.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

It's nothing personal Chocs, more of a sad indictment of the company that brings people on that haven't a clue about the country, no knowledge of the traditions etc. The Blurred lines thing is surely the producers issue? The DJs are told what to play I'd suggest.

Bring back Chris Fisher, in the meantime I'll continue to listen to Thames Radio, BBC R2 (apart from vine and that hideous feltz woman), occasionally Absolute too.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

The Rascal said:


> It's nothing personal Chocs, more of a sad indictment of the company that brings people on that haven't a clue about the country, no knowledge of the traditions etc. The Blurred lines thing is surely the producers issue? The DJs are told what to play I'd suggest.
> 
> Bring back Chris Fisher, in the meantime I'll continue to listen to Thames Radio, BBC R2 (apart from vine and that hideous feltz woman), occasionally Absolute too.


The head of music actually - and they've been informed ;-)

Chris is on Merge in Oman.

We were all green off the boat once and had a learning curve, it's not different in this situation.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> Wow you guys are harsh. Just imagine if someone waltzed into your office and told you, you were sh*t. They're only human.


It wouldn't effect me at all because I know it's not true, I'm the best at what I do in the middle east.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Chocoholic said:


> Wow you guys are harsh. Just imagine if someone waltzed into your office and told you, you were sh*t. They're only human.


Well, I am sure we also moan about greenhorn customer facing employees from all service providers


----------

